# Slow steaming domestic steam wand.



## Silly_liam (Dec 13, 2017)

Hello,

I recently bought an Ascaso steel uno machine.

I'm noticing the steaming of the milk is far too slow, wondering if anyone can help me.

I know it's a domestic machine with a single boiler, but it's just far too slow.

It has a single tip on the steam wand, I'm wondering if I got a 2/3 tip wand, would it steam faster or just have the same effect overall as now.

Could there be a way to increase pressure to the wand?

Any help at would be greatly appreciated.

Liam


----------



## JojoS (Oct 1, 2014)

A single hole tip will perform better than multi hole tip on a single boiler domestic machine. How much milk are you trying to steam and how big a jug are you using? Brand new machine or previously owned?


----------



## Inspector (Feb 23, 2017)

On my gaggia classic single tip to froth 140ml takes about 30 seconds. But what i do is when i flick the steam button i start steaming in about 20 seconds after a quick purge. If i wait longer than that, as in about 35-40 (maybe less) seconds the steam light turn on so heater stops heating and if i steam like this in about 15 seconds steam loses its power drastically.

You can try to steam that way. First check how long it takes for the machine to be ready for steaming after flicking the steam button, divide it to half and start steaming like that.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Silly_liam said:


> Hello,
> 
> I recently bought an Ascaso steel uno machine.
> 
> ...


Have you allowed any milk to dry in the tip ?? You should blast steam through after steaming milk or you can get a hard residue reducing the steam flow. Check the tip and try cleaning it . (tooth teepees) do not ream with metal.


----------

